# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Përshkruani një natë romantike!

## [LoTi]

Nje nate Romantike.

*Nata romantike e imja do te ishte shume e thjeshte, por shume e bukur pasi personi qe do ta kaloja kete nate do ta bente naten shume te bukur.

Ajo qe e ben naten romantike per mua eshte personi qe do te jete me mua. 
Ne perendimin e diellit ku qielli te jete i kuq, zhurma e dallgeve te detit, te shetis me personin qe dua ne bregdet, duke perplasur kembet ne dallget qe vijne dhe ikin...duart te jene bashkuar bashke dhe duke i levizur si femije. "Dashuria te ben femije" dhe te bisedojme per gjera te ndryshme, te harroj cdo gje ne kete jete. Te shikoj floket e saj qe levizin nga era e detit, buzeqeshja ne fytyren e saj... te vrapojme duke luajtur me njeri tjetrin, duke e lagur me ujin e detit, derisa te lodhemi dhe te ulemi ne bregdet dhe te shikojme perendimin e diellit. 
Se ç'fare ndodh me vone eshte histori...*  :ngerdheshje: 
*Gezuar!*

----------


## bombona

NJE NAT ROMANTIKE;
NEN DRITEN E QIRINJEVE NE BUZ TE DETIT UN DHE AI;;
ME FUSTAN TE BARDH UN,ME NJE BLUZE TE BARDHE AI DHE BANTADHONA TE BARDHA,
ME NJE TAVOLIN TE ZBUKURUAR ME PETALE TRENDAFILI DHE ME SHAMPANJE NE MES,DHE DISA VIJOLINISTE NE KRAH QE NA SHOQEROJNE ME NJE MUZIKE EKZOTIKE.
DHE NE FUND DY FISHEKZJARRE DHE NJE SHTRAT TE LIDHUR NE PEME KU ULEMI TE DY PER TE PAR FISHEKZJARRET DHE PASTAJ TO BE CONTINUES...... :Lulja3:

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Nje nate Romantike.
> *Nata romantike e imja do te ishte shume e thjeshte, por shume e bukur pasi personi qe do ta kaloja kete nate do ta bente naten shume te bukur.
> Ajo qe e ben naten romantike per mua eshte personi qe do te jete me mua. 
> Ne perendimin e diellit ku qielli te jete i kuq, zhurma e dallgeve te detit, te shetis me personin qe dua ne bregdet, duke perplasur kembet ne dallget qe vijne dhe ikin...duart te jene bashkuar bashke dhe duke i levizur si femije. "Dashuria te ben femije" dhe te bisedojme per gjera te ndryshme, te harroj cdo gje ne kete jete. Te shikoj floket e saj qe levizin nga era e detit, buzeqeshja ne fytyren e saj... te vrapojme duke luajtur me njeri tjetrin, duke e lagur me ujin e detit, derisa te lodhemi dhe te ulemi ne bregdet dhe te shikojme perendimin e diellit. 
> Se ç'fare ndodh me vone eshte histori...* 
> *Gezuar!*


*Eh, ç'na hape pune Loti !
Në radhe te pare na çove ne mot mote larg... ! Dhe tani, pavaresisht nga kohërat e mosha, i njejti fllad magjik e ndjell dhe vetem e ndjell të gjorin njeri. Por....!?
Dhe keshtu, na mbetet të shkundim hirin e shpuzes së stuhive dhe shterngatave, që lindin në çdo stinë, per te zgjuar kujtesen... !
Më duket se më ka mbetur të shkruaj në kohen e shkuar!
Dhe do te shkruaj edhe në kete teme, pas pak ditesh!*

----------


## symphony

...një fllad i lehtë përkëdhel flokët tona që pëshpërisin dhe dallgëzohen si arat me grurë kur flladi i dallgëzon. Sa më pëlqen afërsia e tij,.... e shtrëngoj me mall dhe s´më ngelen mendime të tjera për t´i thurrur, sepse hipnotizohem e tëra ... .... marr puthjen nga buzët e tij mjaltë, sikur të ishte ushqimi im pas 100 vitesh gjumi.....

...Hëna në qiell është duke ndricuar dhe pasqyrohet në liqenin e kulluar, ndoshta edhe ajo krenohet me bukurinë e saj.....papritur Hëna na buzëqesh ndoshta dhe ajo kuptoi ndjenjat tona të trazuara...

...në natën e heshtur na kapluan ëndrrat e pafund......

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

Dimeeeeeeeeeer.... Boooooooore.... Furtuuuuuuuune..... Ne nje shtepi druri maje malit, me nje zjarr te madh ne oxhak, me nje shishe vere afer, pak muzike e lehte....

----------


## Apollyon

Tani ne vere, ne nje vend te tille do ishte perfekte, pamja nga deti, edhe yjet qe te mbulojne, flladi qe vjen nga deti edhe nje muzike e qete ne sfond do ishte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## Enii

Nje nate romantike hmmm ...kisha shkruajtur me pare po ma paskan heq ...

ne shtepine e te dashurit tim miljoner qe ka ne Caraibe ;p

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nate romantike... Rendesi ka te jete e tille e te ndihem e kenaqur, jo vetem lodhje per pregatitjen e kesaj mbremjeje e pastaj hic :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

...nje gote perpara dhe shishen poshte tavolines...ku ka me bukur

----------


## DeliciousPerson

Nje nate romanike do doja te isha me personin e duhur pastaj romanca ndodh vet natyrshem... do doja te isha buze detit diku..nje zjarr i vogel..nje shishe shampanje dhe luleshtrydhe..

----------


## tetovarja87

Nje nat romantike.....


Nen driten e henes,
dy shpirtera te dashuruar,
dy zemra te dashura,
dy sy te gezuar.

Hena lozonjare,
buzeqeshjen ua zbukuron,
yjet larte ne qiell,
per ata ndricojn.


Zogjte si gjithmon,
me cicerimen e tyre nuk mungojn,
sikur hena dhe yjet,
naten u'a zbukurojn.


E ata te dy,
si dy te dashuruar,
ne vete kan gezim,
lusin zotin 
KJO NATE TE MOS KETE TE MBARUAR.


respekte per te gjith ju...qe imagjinoni nje nate romantike...
KJO ESHTE VETEM PER JU...

>> SHPRESOJ SE DO TA PELQENI<<

----------


## ketty f

mendoj qe romantike eshte te kesh prane personin qe dashuron....
te ndjesh zemren e tij te rrahe ne kraharorin tend....
frymemarrjen e tij ne frymemarrjen tende....
trupi yt i shkrire ne trupin e tij....
syte e ty te humbur ne veshtrimin e tij.......
hemmmm romantike do ishte....

----------


## Linda5

*Nje nate romantike do me pelqente dhe ke bregu i lumit*   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Jemi ulur ne dege molle
dhe po hame qershi
sa te mira ishin
te emblat kajsi.
Shume romatike me duket.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

une dhe ai duke fluturuar neper hapesire ... shume romantike lol po e e parealizueshme

----------


## Izadora

Ne mes te pyllit, erresir, prane nje zjarri ......  edhe une do bej gjoja sikur kam frike nga ariu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## GANGO of SG

ie ba me u martu e me t'kap frika prej "Ariut" tash a t'vjen marre   ; )   ?

----------


## PINK

> Ne mes te pyllit, erresir, prane nje zjarri ......  edhe une do bej gjoja sikur kam frike nga ariu


me ariun nuk behet shaka maj chick.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lisa12

[QUOTE=Linda5;2535472]*Nje nate romantike do me pelqente dhe ke bregu i lumit*   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  ]



Ku breg moj shoqe aty ku kane ngrejt gabelet cadrat??? :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

[QUOTE=lisa12;2537947]


> *Nje nate romantike do me pelqente dhe ke bregu i lumit*    ]
> 
> 
> 
> Ku breg moj shoqe aty ku kane ngrejt gabelet cadrat???


sa romantike qe je mi lisa,....awwwww.

----------

